# Back To Android



## Ogflint (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello guys so i want to start by saying i'm coming back to android after a whole year=]. So basically i was the biggest android fan boy, i had about every android phone: G1, G2, Nexus One, Mytouch 4g, Galaxy nexus and the list goes on. I really got bored of android for some reason nothing was really changing so i jumped on the Iphone bandwagon. I love my iphone (currently the 4s) but im just bored of it i really miss android and want to go back. Since its been so long ive been disconnected from the android world so i really dont know about the new stuff or what phone i want to get. Right now i have sprint and im not due for an upgrade any time soon. I would just like for you guys to give me some suggestions on what phone i should get, right now im thinking the galaxy nexus because its the last android phone i had and i really really loved it. thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely the nexus the developer support is phenomenal.you won't find this much support for any other phone believe that.The amount of roms to pick from its ridiculous.ya it's not the newest phone out but support for it will be here for a very long time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nexus 4 is newer and should have awesome dev support as well but its gsm only.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree with @Droidx316.

The Galaxy Nexus has amazing dev support and since it's a Nexus phone it is really easy to mod and so on. But you're in the Galaxy Nexus forum, so don't expect any negative critic.

The only problem is that the phone now is one year old, but if you're not going GSM and getting the Nexus 4, which I personally would do, and you're still getting a phone right now and not waiting, I would recommend the Galaxy Nexus.


----------

